# Alice, 2 year old German Shepherd X Collie needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Alice is the classic German shepherd x Collie. She has a luxuriant longish coat with such pretty looks. Alice was found stray; terribly thin last November and was very frightened in kennels. She however formed a strong bond with a kennel maid and began to reveal her devotional self. She has been homed for nearly a year and is unrecognisable to the dog skitting about at the back of the pound kennel. Alice is loving; confident and subservient to the other bitch she lives with. However that shepherd has come to resent her presence and it has now developed that they need to be walked separately. Alice is a lovely dog who makes for a lovely family pet. Her only issues which she came into rescue with which still seems to be a feature is she can react to traffic. She may have got scared when she was stray or had an abrupt exposure without time to assimilate their non threatening nature when she was young.

Alice is looking for her home again but this time she has a loving family behind her, supporting her, and will be so sad to lose her. They will do everything to make the transition easy for Alice. Her home has now become her foster home in Andover.

Please visit our website  Rescue Remedies and go to our forum where you find individual threads on all our dogs and you can watch their progress.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Still looking????


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, sadly she is :sad:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This gorgeous girl found her forever home!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww im so glad to hear that,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Groms (Feb 3, 2009)

I am looking for a GSD X Collie and Alice looks and sounds amazing. I live and work at Happy Landings Animal Shelter and so far nothing we have rescued here fits the bill. I have a rescue Retriever and there are other dogs and cats in the house. I also have two small grandchildren. Would Alice be appropriate with all these? Traffic training we can do here.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there

Sorry to disappoint you, but earlier in the thread I posted to say she has been homed and this thread should have been closed.

If you want to check out the dogs we currently have up for rehoming check out our forum by going to: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Dogs Needing Homes - In Our Care. We have two GSD/Collie crosses: Smokey & Bruno (both males) - I believe Smokey is cat tolerant (not sure about Bruno), but if you are interested in homing them please complete our homing questionnaire.

Thanks again for your enquiry.

Sharon


----------

